# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  कंप्यूटर के लिए फ्री एंटीवायरस

## The Hacker

*अपने कंप्यूटर को सेफ बनाना है तो उस पर एंटीवायरस का सुरक्षा कवच लगाना ही होगा। जिक्र करते हैं कुछ फ्री एंटीवायरस का....*

----------


## The Hacker

*वायरस 
* वायरस एक ऐसा कंप्यूटर प्रोग्राम है, जिसके अंदर अंदर खुद को कॉपी करने की टेंडेंसी होती है। यह एक फाइल से दूसरी फाइल में और एक कंप्यूटर से दूसरे कंप्यूटर में फैलता जाता है। अगर कंप्यूटर नेटवर्किंग पर है तो ये प्रोग्राम एक कंप्यूटर से दूसरे कंप्यूटर में आसानी से पहुंच जाता है और एक के बाद एक कंप्यूटर को खराब कर देता है। अगर कंप्यूटर नेटवर्किंग पर नहीं है, तो भी रिमूवेबल डिस्क यानी पेन ड्राइव, सीडी आदि के जरिये ये एक कंप्यूटर से दूसरे कंप्यूटर में जा सकता है। यह कंप्यूटर को बेकार कर देता है मसलन कहीं भी क्लिक करने पर एक फोल्डर बन जाना आदि।

----------


## The Hacker

*मैलवेयर
*
आमतौर पर लोग मैलवेयर को वायरस से कंफ्यूज कर जाते हैं, लेकिन दोनों अलग-अलग टर्म हैं। मैलवेयर एक जनरल टर्म है, जिसका मतलब होता है मैलिशस सॉफ्टवेयर यानी कोई भी चीज जो आपके कंप्यूटर को नुकसान पहुंचा दे। मैलवेयर के तहत वायरस, ट्रोजन हॉर्सेज, स्पाईवेयर, स्कैरवेयर आदि शामिल होते हैं।

----------


## The Hacker

*स्पाईवेयर*

कोई भी ऐसा सॉफ्टवेयर है जो आपके कंप्यूटर पर इंस्टॉल होता है और आपकी बिना जानकारी के आपकी सूचनाएं इकट्ठा करके उस सॉफ्टवेयर के बनाने वाले के पास भेजता है। यह आपकी पर्सनल सूचनाएं मसलन पासवर्ड आदि चुरा सकता है। इसमें कॉपी होने की टेंडेंसी नहीं होती। एक बार इंस्टॉल हो गया तो हो गया। इसकी खासियत ही यह है कि यह आपकी सूचनाएं दूसरे को भेजता रहता है।

----------


## The Hacker

*स्कैरवेयर
*
इसमें यूजर के पास एक मेसेज आता है। उससे कहा जाता है कि यह फ्री ऐंटिवायरस है और यूजर उसे डाउनलोड करने के लिए दिए गए लिंक पर क्लिक करे। यूजर के आगे बढ़ते ही स्कैरवेयर उसके कंप्यूटर में प्रवेश कर जाता है। यह कंप्यूटर को किसी भी तरह से नुकसान पहुंचा सकता है, जो इस बात पर निर्भर करता है कि इसे बनाने वाला क्या कराना चाहता है।

----------


## The Hacker

*ट्रोजन हॉर्स* 

ये कंप्यूटर के ही ऐप्लिकेशन होते हैं। यूजर को लगता है कि वह नॉर्मल काम कर रहा है, लेकिन बैकग्राउड में ये कुछ ऐसा कर जाते हैं जिससे यूजर का कंप्यूटर किसी दूसरे कंप्यूटर द्वारा कंट्रोल होने लगता है। मसलन आप किसी वेबसाइट से गाना डाउनलोड कर रहे हैं और इस दौरान एक अजनबी फाइल आ गई। आपको लगेगा कि गाना चलाते वक्त उस फाइल का यूज हो रहा है, लेकिन असल में उसका कोई यूज नहीं हो रहा होता है, बल्कि उस फाइल के जरिए आपका कंप्यूटर कहीं और से कंट्रोल होना शुरू हो जाता है।

----------


## The Hacker

*क्या होता है एंटीवायरस

* एंटीवायरस एक ऐसा सॉफ्टवेयर है जो किसी भी मैलवेयर (वायरस, ट्रोजन, स्पाईवेयर आदि) को कंप्यूटर में आने से रोकता है। अगर कंप्यूटर में वह मैलवेयर आ गया है तो उसका पता लगाना और उसे वहां से हटाना भी इसी का काम है। 
जाहिर है आपके कंप्यूटर की सुरक्षा के लिए ऐंटिवायरस का होना बेहद जरूरी है। जब तक कंप्यूटर में वायरस है, तब तक एंटीवायरस उसमें डल नहीं सकता। पहले कंप्यूटर को फॉर्मेट करें। उसके बाद ही उसमें एंटीवायरस डलेगा। 

 बाजार में दो तरह के एंटीवायरस मौजूद हैं। कुछ फ्री एंटीवायरस आते हैं, जिन्हें वेबसाइट से डाउनलोड कर इंस्टॉल किया जा सकता है और कुछ पेड एंटीवायरस होते हैं जिन्हें उनकी कीमत देकर खरीदा जाता है। 
पेड एंटीवायरस फ्री के मुकाबले कहीं ज्यादा फीचर्स वाले और सुरक्षित होते हैं। 

 अगर आप इंटरनेट का यूज नहीं करते या बहुत कम करते हैं, तो फ्री ऐंटिवायरस यूज करने से आपका काम चल सकता है, लेकिन अगर आप बहुत ज्यादा इंटरनेट यूज करते हैं, तो पेड ऐंटिवायरस ही लें। वैसे एक पेड ऐंटिवायरस का यूज करना हमेशा अच्छा रहता है।

----------


## The Hacker

*टॉप 3 फ्री ऐंटिवायरस* 

नामः  AVG    वेबसाइटः  http://avg.com
नामः  AVAST  वेबसाइटः  http://www.avast.com 
नामः  AVIRA  वेबसाइटः  http://www.avira.com

----------


## The Hacker

*फीचर्स* 

 फ्री एंटीवायरस में यह सबसे ज्यादा प्रचलित है। इससे सिर्फ बेसिक प्रॉटेक्शन मिलती है। हर तरह के खतरे से कंप्यूटर की सुरक्षा यह नहीं कर पाता। फीचर्स बेहद सीमित हैं। मैन्युफैक्चरर से कोई सपोर्ट नहीं मिलता। इससे भी बेसिक प्रॉटेक्शन ही मिलती है, लेकिन अगर आप इंटरनेट से जुड़े हैं तो आपको लगातार सपोर्ट उपलब्ध कराई जाती रहेगी। सभी तरह के ऐंटिवायरस के खिलाफ काम नहीं करता, लेकिन कंप्यूटर की बेसिक सुरक्षा हो जाती है।

----------


## The Hacker

*डाउनलोडिंग और इंस्टॉलेशन* 


 वेबसाइट पर जाकर Download बटन सर्च करें। इसे क्लिक करने पर एक पॉप-अप विंडो आएगी और आपको फाइल सेव करने को कहेगी। इसे क्लिक करें। जिस लोकेशन पर यह फाइल सेव की है, वहां जाएं और file setup पर डबल क्लिक करें और इंस्ट्रक्शंस फॉलो करें। इससे ऐंटिवायरस इंस्टॉलेशन पूरा हो जाएगा। 

 साइट पर जाएं। avast free antivirus सेक्शन के तहत जाकर Download and Learn More पर क्लिक करें। अब फ्री एंटीवायरस सेक्शन में Download पर क्लिक कर दें। अगली स्क्रीन पर No Thanks, I want free protection पर क्लिक करें। एक पॉप-अप विंडो आएगी और आपसे फाइल सेव करने को कहेगी। सेव कर इंस्टॉल करें। 

 साइट पर जाएं और free पर क्लिक करें। Avira AntiVir Personal Free Antivirus सेक्शन में Download पर क्लिक करें। इसके बाद आपसे फाइल सेव करने को कहा जाएगा। इसे सेव कर इंस्टॉल करें।

----------


## The Hacker

*टॉप 3 पेड एंटीवायरस*

नामः Kaspersky Internet Security 2011,  साइटः http://www.kaspersky.com 
नामः Norton Internet Security,  साइटः http://antivirus.norton.com 
नामः Mcfee,  साइटः http://home.mcafee.com/

----------


## The Hacker

*उरोक्त पेड एंटीवायरस है। इसकी मदद से कंप्यूटर में मौजूद लगभग सभी वायरस को कवर किया जा सकता है। इसमें एक बार खरीद लेने के बाद लगातार कंपनी की तरफ से सपोर्ट उपलब्ध कराई जाती है। इसके अलावा कंपनी ऑनलाइन अपडेट्स भी मुहैया कराती है। मसलन अगर कोई नया वायरस आया है तो उसे डील करने के लिए कंपनी अपने प्रॉडक्ट को अपडेट करती है और यह अपडेट वह अपने सभी यूजर्स के सिस्टम पर भेजती है। 

 इसकी मदद से भी सभी वायरस को डील किया जा सकता है। कंपनी लगातार सपोर्ट मुहैया कराती है। इसमें भी कंपनी की तरफ से ऑनलाइन अपडेट्स भेजे जाते हैं, जिनकी मदद से किसी नए वायरस से लड़ने को आपका कंप्यूटर तैयार हो जाता है। 

 बाजार में इसके अलग-अलग प्रॉडक्ट मौजूद हैं, लेकिन फिर भी मैकेफी टोटल प्रोटेक्शन और मैकेफी इंटरनेट सिक्युरिटी अच्छे प्रॉडक्ट हैं जो आपकी जरूरतों को पूरा कर सकते हैं। इन प्रॉक्ट्स में भी कंपनी की लगातार सपोर्ट और ऑनलाइन अपडेट्स मिलते रहते हैं।*

----------


## The Hacker

*कैसे मंगाएं 
*
 साइट पर जाएं और उस प्रॉडक्ट पर Buy Now क्लिक करें, जिसे आप लेना चाहते हैं। एक सामान्य यूजर internet security और antivirus में से कोई एक प्रॉडक्ट ले सकता है। 

 For Home सेक्शन में जाकर Internet Security पर क्लिक करें। एक साल के लिए खरीदना चाहते हैं तो इसके बाद "Add to Cart" पर क्लिक करें। अगर आप दो साल के लिए खरीदना चाहते हैं तो "Add to Cart" पर क्लिक करने से पहले "2-Year Download" सिलेक्ट करें और फिर "Add to Cart" पर क्लिक करें और फिर ऑनलाइन परचेज के प्रॉसेस को पूरा करें। 

 साइट खोलने पर ऊपर ही आपको देश चुनने का एक ऑप्शन नजर आएगा। india सिलेक्ट करके get it now पर क्लिक करें। जो भी प्रॉडक्ट खरीदना चाहते हैं, उसे buy now क्लिक करें। 

 नोट : आप कंप्यूटर की दुकान से सीधे भी एंटीवायरस खरीद सकते हैं।

----------


## The Hacker

*कैसे करें इंस्टॉल


* इस प्रॉसेस के बाद ऑनलाइन पेमेंट करके आपके दिए गए अड्रेस पर आपको एक सीडी या डीवीडी भेजी जाएगी। इसे कंप्यूटर में डालें और file setup पर डबल क्लिक करें। इसके बाद इंस्ट्रक्शंस फॉलो करते हुए आप इसे अपने सिस्टम में इंस्टॉल कर सकते हैं।

----------


## The Hacker

*कैसे कंप्यूटर स्कैन 
*
 आपका ऐंटिवायरस इंस्टॉल हो चुका है। अब यह तमाम खतरों से आपके कंप्यूटर की सुरक्षा करेगा, लेकिन अगर कुछ वायरस पहले से ही आपके सिस्टम में हुए तो? इसके लिए आपको इसे स्कैन करना होगा। स्कैनिंग करके ऐंटिवायरस कंप्यूटर में पहले से मौजूद वायरस को खत्म कर देगा और आगे आने वाले खतरों को रोकेगा। स्कैनिंग के लिए Start-All Programs पर जाएं। यहां आपको इंस्टॉल किया गया ऐंटिवायरस नजर आएगा। ऐंटिवायरस लिंक पर क्लिक करें। एक विंडो आएगी जिससे आप यूजर स्पैसिफिक सेटिंग कर सकते हैं। इस विंडो के अंदर scan now का ऑप्शन होगा। कंप्यूटर को स्कैन करने के लिए आप इस पर क्लिक करें। 

 यह आपके कंप्यूटर को किसी भी वायरस या मैलवेयर के लिए स्कैन कर देगा। स्कैन पूरा हो जाने के बाद आपको एक रिपोर्ट दिखाई जाएगी जिसमें इस बात की जानकारी होगी कि आपके कंप्यूटर में कितने इन्फेक्शंस हैं। इसके बाद एक ऑप्शन यह भी आएगा कि क्या आप इन सभी को हटाना चाहते हैं। इस ऑप्शन को यूज करके आप कोई भी खतरा दूर कर सकते हैं।

----------


## The Hacker

*ध्यान रखें*


 -  कुछ कंप्यूटर दुकानदार 50 और 100 रुपये में भी ऐंटिवायरस बेचते मिल सकते हैं। ऐसे लोगों के चक्कर में न पड़ें। ये पायरेटेड ऐंटिवायरस होते हैं और लगातार अपडेट नहीं होते। बेहद पुराने होते हैं और सभी वायरस को हैंडल करने में प्रभावशाली नहीं होते। 

 -  कुछ कंप्यूटर दुकानदार फ्री ऐंटिवायरस के लिए भी 50 या 100 रुपये तक चार्ज कर लेते हैं। अगर आप खुद कोशिश करें तो ये फ्री ऐंटिवायरस आप खुद ही कंप्यूटर से डाउनलोड कर इंस्टॉल कर सकते हैं। 

 -  जब आप नया ऑरिजनल ऐंटिवायरस खरीदते हैं तो कंपनी की तरफ से आपको लगातार अपडेट्स भेजे जाते हैं। नीचे टास्क बार में राइट कॉर्नर में एक आइकन और मेसेज आता है जो आपको बताता है कि आपका अपडेट तैयार है। बस आपको इस आइकन पर क्लिक कर देना है और पूरा अपडेट आपके कंप्यूटर में खुद-ब-खुद इंस्टॉल हो जाएगा। ये अपडेट्स आपके कंप्यूटर को नए खतरों से लड़ने के लिए तैयार करते हैं। 

 -  अगर आप ग्रुप में पेड ऐंटिवायरस खरीदने जा रहे हैं तो आपको यह सस्ता पड़ सकता है। इसके पीछे कोई खास वजह नहीं है। बस बाजार का वही फंडा काम करता है कि थोक में चीज रिटेल के मुकाबले सस्ती मिल जाती है। 

 -  कई बार कुछ ऐंटिवायरस कंपनियां ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम बनाने वालों से टाइअप कर लेती हैं कि उनके ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम के साथ वे कुछ दिनों के लिए फ्री ऐंटिवायरस की सुविधा मुहैया कराएंगी। मसलन विंडोज 7 जब आप लेने जाएं तो हो सकता है कि आपको कोई ऐंटिवायरस उसके साथ फ्री मिल जाए, लेकिन यह कुछ दिनों के लिए ही होगा। वे दिन पूरे होने के बाद यह ऐंटिवायरस काम करना बंद कर देगा। फिर आपके पास मेसेज आने लगेगा कि क्या आप इसे खरीदना चाहते हैं? अगर खरीदना चाहते हैं तो आपको उसकी साइट पर पहुंचा दिया जाएगा। 

 इसे एक उदाहरण से समझते हैं : मान लीजिए नॉर्टन ने माइक्रोसॉफ्ट के साथ समझौता कर लिया कि वह विंडोज 7 के साथ 25 दिनों के लिए अपना ऐंटिवायरस फ्री देगा। ऐसे में विंडोज 7 खरीदने वाले हर शख्स को ऐंटिवायरस की सुविधा मिलेगी, लेकिन यह सुविधा महज 25 दिन के लिए ही होगी। उसके बाद आपसे इसे खरीदने को कहा जाएगा। अगर 25 दिन के बाद आप कोई और फ्री ऐंटिवायरस लेना चाहते हैं तो ध्यान रखें, उसे इंस्टॉल करने से पहले आपको पहले वाले को अन-इंस्टॉल करना होगा, नहीं तो गड़बड़ हो सकती है।  

 -  एक वक्त पर अपने कंप्यूटर में एक ही ऐंटिवायरस इस्तेमाल करें। 

 -  आमतौर पर ऐंटिवायरस एक साल के लिए मिलते हैं। साल पूरा होने पर इन्हें दोबारा खरीदना पड़ता है।

----------


## The Hacker

*आपको ये जानकारी कैसे लगी ये मैंने अंतर्जाल पर भटकते हुए देखी तो सोचा मित्रों में शेयर की जाये....*

----------


## donsplender

बढीया जानकारी !

----------


## shankar52

सर जी यह बताये की पेड इंटर नेट सिक्यूरिटी  सॉफ्टवेर को को कैसे फ्री  में चलाये वह भी पुरे साल

----------

